# Tech Shirts from Egypt and Sizes



## SkitoSea (Dec 9, 2010)

We're considering tech shirts for the first time. Any comments on sizes on shirts coming from a wholesaler in Egypt would be welcomed. Do those sizes generally run smaller than say "American" companies would produce? Any other issues with Tech shirts? thanks!


----------

